

From being a programmer to becoming an entrepreneur - Lesson 0 - jasim
http://blog.sidu.in/2012/06/engineering-to-business-lesson-0.html

======
thomasnext
"Identify mature, experienced people who can give you candid feedback. It's
even better if they're your colleagues. Favour a diverse group with people who
have different priorities."

This is a great tip. I just realized that my more senior friends mention their
"grey beard" older CS friends. I guess I need to pick up some mentors!

------
known
"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man." --George Bernard Shaw

------
mweil
This is a great article, Sidu. All of your points speak true to what I have
learned going through the same process. I've only been doing the business
thing for about 10 months, but already I notice a difference in perspective
when speaking to non-entrepreneur engineers. Thanks for writing this.

------
xxiao
pretty nice summary. i noticed most similar postings are all about
js/python/ruby here, i'm an embedded linux hacker and i wish there is a place
we can talk about both hardware and software for products, not just the web,
maybe it's time to create one?

~~~
irahul
Your comment, apart from "pretty nice summary", is talking about something
totally unrelated to the posted article. You should have made a separate "Ask
HN" thread.

As far as discussing hardware goes, you can post articles yourself.

~~~
xxiao
I agree, sorry.

------
tbergeron
I read until I stumbled upon that line: "I've been a programmer since I was
six."

You're NOT a programmer at six, you are a KID.

You can play with computers, but being a programmer is a whole other story.

You can tell yourself you're a programmer when you can code through a project
by yourself, write classes, do OOP, implement basic concepts, differ public
from static, know your data types, and more and more.

You are not a programmer until you work as one. That's it and that's the
reality.

Nowadays kids called themselves programmer, guru, ninja, entrepreneur, etc and
it makes me rage and laugh in anger.

I'm sorry, your article seems fine, but you've lost all your credibility with
this very single line.

~~~
iamgopal
when I was 8 or 10, I learned c with if and for loop and most basic of the
language. I made a working chess text game using only ifs and loops, without
even using any function etc. and well, I and family members actually played it
a lot. and I think I have been programmer since.

~~~
yolesaber
Heh reminds me of when I made my own Douglas Adams-esque text adventure in
Python using only a huge chain of ifs and prints. I remember thinking the
hardest part was doing all the typing!

